# Hermit Crabs and Sea Snails...



## TomMelee (Dec 11, 2008)

We're headed to Bob Sykes tomorrow after kayaking today from one side of 3-mile to the other and then up the bayou. As we took our break outside the bayou, we collected a few of the billion hermit crabs that were there in the water. We also collected about a dozen snails, thinking that both would make great sheepy bait for tomorrow.



Anyone ever use either? Know a secret to getting the crabs out of the shell w/o killing them? The snails are easy...



Just wondering. Any input appreciated.


----------



## countryjwh (Nov 20, 2007)

use a lighter on the tip of the shell. i head that works.


----------



## Fishinut (Jan 29, 2008)

I have used hermit crabs . Great bait caught lot of redfish on them big ones too up to 30#sand used them in Cozumel Mexico to catch bonefish that is where I used them first a Mexican Guide showed me how use hermit crabs, used them on a jighead . I used big Channel lock pliers to break the shell to get them out.


----------

